# Sharpening reel mowers



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Thinking of getting one eventually......made some calls to local shops in NJ about sharpening the reels. So not surprised that no one does it. Some say if parts a avail they would possibly work on them but not sharpen.

I'm not surprised since reel mowing is not very popular around here. I'm sure the golf courses have their own mechanics.

What do most people up north do? Send them out to be sharpened or diy?


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Have you checked with the golf courses? Just walk into their shop and ask for the mechanic and see if he'll do it.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I take mine to a golf course. Ask the question; tell him you'll pay cash. Worst they can do is say no. Then you move on to the next course.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

If finding a local golf course to do it fails, you could try Finch services which is the local John Deere golf dealer, or Turf Equipment supply, which I believe would be your local toro golf dealer. They would do it, but pick-up and delivery would probably cost you a fortune.


----------



## kychan (May 4, 2018)

The Bernhard rapid releif 1000 works pretty well. Found one on eBay for $400.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

I found emailing the golf superintendent worked the best. I emailed about 5 or 6 courses and found 2 that were willing to work on my machine. The golf course superintendent is an amazing resource as well. Mine has answered all kinds of questions and has helped me understand some of things I have "read on the internet".


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

kychan said:


> The Bernhard rapid releif 1000 works pretty well. Found one on eBay for $400.


Wow that's cool! Good find, $1200.00 new


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Passat774 said:


> I found emailing the golf superintendent worked the best. I emailed about 5 or 6 courses and found 2 that were willing to work on my machine. The golf course superintendent is an amazing resource as well. Mine has answered all kinds of questions and has helped me understand some of things I have "read on the internet".


Good idea.... I'll try that


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

NJ-lawn said:


> Passat774 said:
> 
> 
> > I found emailing the golf superintendent worked the best. I emailed about 5 or 6 courses and found 2 that were willing to work on my machine. The golf course superintendent is an amazing resource as well. Mine has answered all kinds of questions and has helped me understand some of things I have "read on the internet".
> ...


LMK what you find out. I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I use a local golf course as well. I have established a good relationship (drop off a pizza or 12 pack even when I don't need anything) and they treat me exceptionally well!


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

@ericgautier

Absolutely.... no problem


----------



## kychan (May 4, 2018)

I also found a descent way to sharpen a bedknife. I setup two jack stand tables, a linear rail, angle vise, and dremel tool. I use a digipas DWL80E to set the angles. I do the top side at 3 degees and the front at 13 degrees. Do the top side first and then the front. I found that 4-5 passes was good. I found all these items on Amazon for about $200. I find that I can sharpen the reel maybe twice a year and do the bedknife five times a year and still have a descent cut. I attached the rail to the jack stands with velco. The dremel is also attached with velcro to the rail slider.


----------



## boots4321 (Apr 3, 2019)

kychan said:


> I also found a descent way to sharpen a bedknife. I setup two jack stand tables, a linear rail, angle vise, and dremel tool. I use a digipas DWL80E to set the angles. I do the top side at 3 degees and the front at 13 degrees. Do the top side first and then the front. I found that 4-5 passes was good. I found all these items on Amazon for about $200. I find that I can sharpen the reel maybe twice a year and do the bedknife five times a year and still have a descent cut. I attached the rail to the jack stands with velco. The dremel is also attached with velcro to the rail slider.


@kychan that's one of the better DIY reel facing mechanisms I've seen. What is your process for attaching the dremel to the rail? Also, what more can you tell us about the rapid relief system. I'm interested in purchasing and curious on the ease of use and performance.


----------



## kychan (May 4, 2018)

The dremel is loosely attached with velcro to the rail. You could permanently glue it on or strap somehow too.

I will try to make a video of my setup this weekend.

Here is someone else's video of the Bernhard rapid relief 1000. I usually do 2 passes.






Here is the unit for sale and the user manual. Sometimes they show up on ebay, craiglist, or other sites.

https://www.precisionusa.com/mStorefront/itemDetail.do?item-id=166884&order-quantity=1&customer-item=286A1420&order-uom=EA&warehouse-id=1&item-number=286A1420

Here is are the items for the bedknife sharpening setup.


----------



## boots4321 (Apr 3, 2019)

Thank you @kychan !! Very interesting setup indeed. Any videos you post of your DIY grinding will be welcomed. I will keep my eyes peeled for a used unit to pick up on the cheap, but they are hard to come by.


----------

